# GAB results



## Bobberqer (May 28, 2007)

http://www.thinkbbq.com/2007invitational.html

Holy Mackeral, Jason !!!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 28, 2007)

wow, great job!!!!!  great teams you beat too. congrats!
Now tell us how you did the chicken!!


----------



## Bruce B (May 28, 2007)

Jason - 3 Eyz said:
			
		

> Thanks so much guys!!! Our chicken has been solid for us lately (minus the GAB open). Think we just feel a bit apart after a good Invitational. Still kind of in shock from in. First time out "west" and it was a wild event.
> 
> *Secret for the chicken = that fine midwest rain... doesn't have quite the acid that the east coast rain does...*



How's that work for you Cappy, it's a rain thing, who'd a thunk.


----------



## bigwheel (May 28, 2007)

Well congrats on that fine showing.  Cant believe all the Texas folks seem to sucking hind teat so to speak.  Was there any kind of anti-Texas conspiracy involved on this deal? Enquiring minds need to know this kinda stuff.  I get the ACLU swung into action quicker than the quarter car wash quits working.   

bigwheel


----------



## Diva Q (May 29, 2007)

Well done!!!!
Thank you for sharing your pics!


----------

